# Rubbery Cheese



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

So far I have made 4 batches of cheese. I used the recipe from Fiasco Farms for chevre. 
The first batch tasted okay, but it was dry and a bit rubbery( I squeezed the liquid out instead of letting it drip.) 

The second and third batches were made at the same time and turned out very rubbery. We are trying not to turn the AC on in the house this year so I know it was much warmer than the recommended 72 degrees. Would this make the cheese rubbery?

The last batch was left to sit at night, so it was cooler and turned out much better. It is still on the dry side though.

Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Usually rubbery means too much rennet.

I haven't used (or seen) their recipe, but I would start by cutting back on rennet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can't rush cheese.  Don't squeeze.

Are you using real rennet instead of junket tablets?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did you read the recipe carefully? It calls for 1/5 drop of rennet.

This is important. 

You put ONE drop of rennet in five tablespoons of water. Then use one tablespoon of that dilution in 1/2 gallon of milk (that has the culture in it.)


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes,
I am using real rennet and dissolving 1 drop in 5 T of water. Then using 1 T. in the milk.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

rubbery cheese can also come from raising the temps too quickly! Only 2 degrees every 5 minutes


----------

